# atitool help?



## Lateralus (Sep 24, 2004)

I ran the FIND MAx CORE and it ran for 2 hours before I stoped it. How long dos it take? will FIND MAX MEM take this long too?


----------



## nightelf84 (Sep 24, 2004)

The Find Max Core and Find Max Memory will not stop unless you stop it manually or you've ticked the "Stop after XXXX secs artifact free" box. To achieve stable speeds for your core and memory, I would suggest running it until you get at least 3600secs of artifact free scanning.


----------

